# Liquid Blue



## KristerP (Nov 2, 2009)

Hello all, I am new to this forum and new to macro (I purchased the excellent Tamron 90mm lens a month ago) , I am finding macro tricky yet fun. Naturally I wanted to try to make one of them awesome drop photos;


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Nov 2, 2009)

Wow that's pretty.  But I know nothing of macro shots lol.  Where did you capture this and how did you get the water so blue?


----------



## David84 (Nov 3, 2009)

Done very nicely  The only thing I would say is the light mark on the top left is a bit distracting... think about taking that out??

Nice shot!

-David


----------



## UUilliam (Nov 3, 2009)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> Wow that's pretty. But I know nothing of macro shots lol. Where did you capture this and how did you get the water so blue?


 My guess: 
The reflection of the window in the water makes me believe it may be a Kitchen / bathroom sink
The colour could be done a few ways, Dye (food colouring) or photoshop and some more but I would think the latter


----------



## KristerP (Nov 3, 2009)

Thank you 

I have fixed the spot in the upper left corner.

The shot was taken in our bathroom and the blue coloring was accomplished by altering the white balance in the camera.

Heres another shot I made in another session;


----------



## Flower Child (Nov 4, 2009)

I think you really pulled that first one off amazingly. I love where you placed the drop in the frame. And that color- very cool. It almost surreal looking like its a water drop in the blue abyss. Your focus was spot on too! Good job.


----------



## PatrickCheung (Nov 5, 2009)

How'd you manage to get it that sharp? i'm new to photography and stuff and i'm really interested in these kinda of shots, especially the second one :O  also, how'd you get the shutter speed high enough to freeze the water?


----------



## PatrickHMS (Nov 6, 2009)

Good job!  Nice images.


----------



## KristerP (Nov 6, 2009)

Thank you!

I shoot in manual mode - the shutter speed is set to 1/200. It is essential to work in manual focus mode - just make sure you have a steady drip of water and make sure to prefocus (you can use the tip of a pen or something similar to do it).


----------



## PatrickCheung (Nov 6, 2009)

thanks! i just tried it :] love the pictures by the way.


----------

